# Party



## TEAM ISLANDER (Jan 16, 2008)

Hey fella's it's been awhile. But I just wanted to throw out a last minute suggestion. It's my wife's 40th birthday and I want everyone to show up and party! We have nearly 12 acres, a big fire, and loud music. We were at Norm's a few years back and had a great time meeting those that were there. You don't need to bring any food, just what you want to drink and friends! If you can get to Norms house in Pace then you can get here!!! Just turn on Myree Lane off of Quintette Rd. just across Quintette from Norm's house. I tried to find some of the old pics from Norm's house so you would know who we are but no luck. 
Come on guys and lets make this a surprise blast for my wife!!!! Lordy Lordy my shorty's turning forty!!!

850-982-6910 for any questions or directions.
Steve


----------



## Skippy (Sep 18, 2008)

You might have a better response if you actually let folks know the date and time of this party??


----------



## TEAM ISLANDER (Jan 16, 2008)

Skippy said:


> You might have a better response if you actually let folks know the date and time of this party??


OOPS...Two very important details I forgot to mention.

DATE: 11/11/11
TIME: 6:00 P.M. / Until...

I know its last minute but I thought I would throw it out there anyway. If you don't have any plans we would love to see ya. Nothing fancy just fun.


----------

